# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم لبس البنطال للمرأة في بيتها لزوجها ؟

## عبدالله الجنوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أيها الاخوة الكرام, هل يجوز للمرأة أن تبلس البنطال الخاص بالنساء في المجتمات الغربية في بيتها أمام زوجها و أبناءها الغير المميزين, علما أن كثيرا من المسلمين في الغرب قد اعتادوا  هذه الملابس النساءية بين الرجل و زوجته ؟
و أحيانا يلبسنه تحت الجلباب خارج البيت لما يمتاز به من التضفية, خاصة في الغرب حيث شدة البرد ؟
و هل يصح تعليل النهي عن ذلك بأنه من التشبه بالرجال حيث ان هذا النوع من البنطال لا تلبسه الا النساء و فصل للنساء لا الرجال ؟

و ما رأيكم في تعليل النهي بالتشبه بالكفار ؟

أفيدوني أفادكم الله

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل يجوز للمرأة أن تلبس في بيتها البنطال 

الشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان 





السؤال 340: هل يجوز للمرأة أن تلبس في بيتها البنطال أو الملابس الضيقة مثل [الفيزون]، وما شابه إذا لم يكن عندها في البيت أطفال؟

الجواب: أن تتزين المرأة لزوجها فلا حرج، وإن لبست البنطال وليس في هذا تشبه بالرجال، فالتشبه أن تظهر أمام الناس، ولا يقول فقيه أنها إن تجردت فيجوز للزوج أن ينظر إليها، وإن لبست البنطال فنظره إليها حرام، ليس هذا من الفقه في شيء.

          والتشبه ظاهرة وأما إن لم يكن ظاهرة عامة فليس هذا من التشبه، فلو أن امرأة تجلس مع زوجها في مكان ولا يراهما أحد، فاحتاجت لبرد طرأ، وتكاسل أن تذهب وتلبس فوضعت عباءة زوجها عليها، فهل هذا تشبه بالرجال؟ ولو أن رجلاً دخل الحمام بحذاء زوجته فهل هذا تشبه بالنساء؟ لا يقول أحد أن هذا تشبه.

فالتشبه أن تظهر المرأة في الشارع بالبنطال، أو بين النساء بالبنطال فهذا تشبه، أما ما يخص الزوج فالزينة عامة، ولا يجوز لنا أن نقيدها إلا بقيد شرعي، فيجوز للمرأة أن تلبس ما يكشف شيئاً من بدنها أو أن تلبس ما يحجم عورتها زينة لزوجها.

          أما أمام أولادها ومحارمها، فلا، وضابط العورة في هذا أن العضو الذي يزين تكشفه، والذي لا يزين لا تكشفه، فالشعر وأسفل الساقين واليدان والجيد فهذا كله تكشفه المرأة أمام محارمها، أما أن تكشف المرأة عن ثديها أو ظهرها أمام محارمها فحرام ولا يجوز لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: {المرأة عورة}، والله أعلم..



http://www.almenhaj.net/makal.php?linkid=411

----------


## التقرتي

لفضيلة الشيخ : سليمان بن عبدالله الماجد 


بتاريخ : 26/12/1429


س : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. فضيلة الشيخ .. هل يقاس لبس البنطال للمرأة أمام المرأة بلبس البنطال للرجل أمام الرجل؟ عذراً شيخنا هناك حالات للبسه أرجو التفصيل فيها بارك الله فيكم: - لبسه في البيت أمام الزوج فقط . - لبسه في البيت أمام الزوج الأبناء . - لبسه في بيتها أمام ضيوفها نساء فقط . - لبسه خارج بيتها أمام مجمع من النساء . - لبسه خارج بيتها أمام المحارم . - لبسه خارج بيتها في مكان يحتمل أن يراها أجنبي . - لبس البنت غير المتزوجة له في البيت أمام أبيها وأخوتها - لبس البنت غير المتزوجة له في البت أمام أخواتها الإناث . بارك الله فيك وفي علمكم.. ونور بكم للعباد السيل .. 

ج : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. إذا كان هذا البنطال واسعاً فضفاضاً وعليه ما يغطيه إلى الركبة كالبنجابي فيجوز لبسه أمام النساء والمحارم ، وأما إن كان ضيقاً فلا نرى للمرأة لبسه إلا أمام زوجها فقط . والله أعلم

http://www.salmajed.com/ar/node/5964

----------


## التقرتي

السؤال: 
ما حكم لبس البنطلون للفتيات عند غير أزواجهن؟ 

الجواب: 
لا يجوز للمرأة عند غير زوجها مثل هذا اللباس ؛ لأنه يبين تفاصيل جسمها، والمرأة مأمورة أن تلبس ما يستر جميع بدنها ؛ لأنها فتنة وكل شيء يبين من جسمها يحرم إبداؤه عند الرجال أو النساء أو المحارم وغيرهم إلا الزوج الذي يحل له النظر إلى جميع بدن زوجته، فلا بأس أن تلبس عنده الرقيق أو الضيق ونحوه والله أعلم. 

[ابن جبرين – النخبة من الفتاوى النسائية]

----------


## التقرتي

ما حكم لبس الزوجة لزوجها البنطال في البيت  : الألباني رحمه الله

http://www.alathar.net/esound/index....=280&coid=3632

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

بارك الله في الأخ التقرتي على  النقل.

و للمعلومة فإن الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين يرى عدم جواز ذلك لأن فيه تشبه بالرجال

قال الشيخ (مجموع فتاوى الشيخ)
الذي أراه تحريم لبس المرأة للبنطلون لأنه تشبه بالرجال ، وقد لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال ، ولأنه يزيل الحياء من المرأة ، ولأنه يفتح باب لباس أهل النار حيث قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما ) وذكر أحدهما ( نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها ).انتهى



فمن العلل التي ساقها الشيخ في تحريم لبس البنطال هو التشبه بالرجال.

و لكن يمكن أن ستدرك على الشيخ أن للنساء بنطال خاص و للرجال كذلك فالعلة و الله أعلم منتفية.

----------


## التقرتي

> بارك الله في الأخ التقرتي على  النقل.
> و للمعلومة فإن الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين يرى عدم جواز ذلك لأن فيه تشبه بالرجال
> قال الشيخ (مجموع فتاوى الشيخ)
> الذي أراه تحريم لبس المرأة للبنطلون لأنه تشبه بالرجال ، وقد لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال ، ولأنه يزيل الحياء من المرأة ، ولأنه يفتح باب لباس أهل النار حيث قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما ) وذكر أحدهما ( نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها ).انتهى
> فمن العلل التي ساقها الشيخ في تحريم لبس البنطال هو التشبه بالرجال.
> و لكن يمكن أن ستدرك على الشيخ أن للنساء بنطال خاص و للرجال كذلك فالعلة و الله أعلم منتفية.



بارك الله فيك أخي ، الشيخ الألباني استدرك ايضا على من قال بالتشبه.


فالتشبه غير وارد خاصة اذا كان العرف ان للنساء سراويلهن و في البيت.



من قال بالتشبه في مجتمع كالسعودية ربما له وجهة صائبة لكن في غيرها من المجتمعات التي شاع فيها سروال خاص للمرأة في بيتها فهذا بعيد جدا. و الله اعلم

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تفضلتم به و أشكركم شكرا جزيلا

----------


## أبو الفداء

> بارك الله في الأخ التقرتي على  النقل.
> و للمعلومة فإن الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين يرى عدم جواز ذلك لأن فيه تشبه بالرجال
> قال الشيخ (مجموع فتاوى الشيخ)
> الذي أراه تحريم لبس المرأة للبنطلون لأنه تشبه بالرجال ، وقد لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال ، ولأنه يزيل الحياء من المرأة ، ولأنه يفتح باب لباس أهل النار حيث قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما ) وذكر أحدهما ( نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها ).انتهى
> فمن العلل التي ساقها الشيخ في تحريم لبس البنطال هو التشبه بالرجال.
> و لكن يمكن أن ستدرك على الشيخ أن للنساء بنطال خاص و للرجال كذلك فالعلة و الله أعلم منتفية.


بارك الله فيك.. الحديث الذي استدل به الشيخ في هذه الفتيا يوحي بأن المستفتي كان يسأل عن حكم لبسه للمرأة خارج بيتها، ذلك أن الكاسية العارية إنما وصفت بهذا وذمت به ولعنت لأنها تلبس مثل هذه الملابس في خارج بيتها كما هو معلوم، فتفتن بها الناس. أما بين يدي زوجها في البيت فأمر آخر، ولا مدخل للاستدلال بهذا الحديث فيه.. فلو كان السؤال عن لبسها البنطلون لزوجها تحديدا لرأينا لهذا أثرا في جواب الشيخ، والله أعلم. 
هذا وأغتنم الفرصة لأنبه إخواني - وفقهم الله - إلى ضرورة ألا ينقلوا فتيا لواحد من أهل العلم في معرض جمع النقولات في بحث مسألة من المسائل إلا ومعها سؤال المستفتي بنصه ولفظه حتى لا يساء توجيه فتاوى المشايخ وتنزيلها على غير ما خرجت فيه.. بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> هذا وأغتنم الفرصة لأنبه إخواني - وفقهم الله - إلى ضرورة ألا ينقلوا فتيا لواحد من أهل العلم في معرض جمع النقولات في بحث مسألة من المسائل إلا ومعها سؤال المستفتي بنصه ولفظه حتى لا يساء توجيه فتاوى المشايخ وتنزيلها على غير ما خرجت فيه.. بارك الله فيكم.


شكرا لك... بارك الله فيك...

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## غالب الساقي

حين سألت شيخنا الألباني في الهاتف عن لبس الرجل حذاء المرأة في البيت والعكس فأجابني بأن هذه المسألة أول مرة يسأل عنها في حياته وجوابها كالسؤال الذي يسأل عنه كثيرا لبس المرأة للبنطال في البيت أمام زوجها وهو الجواز بشرط أن لا يكون في البيت من يدرك العورة من أولادها وعلل ذلك شيخنا أن التشبه المحرم ما يكون فيه ظهور أمام المجتمع لا ما يكون في البيت مستترا .
فأوضح لي حينئذ أن لبس الرجل حذاء المرأة  وعكسه في البيت لا بأس به أما خارج البيت فلا يجوز .
وأن لبس المرأة البنطال أمام زوجها في البيت جائز 
بشرط عدم وجود من يدرك العورة من أولادها هذا معنى ما سمعته منه قبل عشرين سنة .
فرحم الله شيخنا وجعله في أهل الفردوس الأعلى !

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

لا أظن الذي قاله العلامة الألباني يستقيم ، فهل هناك من يقول بجواز لبس الرجل للملابس النسائية الخاصة بالنساء عند زوجته و كذلك العكس ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

> لا أظن الذي قاله العلامة الألباني يستقيم ، فهل هناك من يقول بجواز لبس الرجل للملابس النسائية الخاصة بالنساء عند زوجته و كذلك العكس ؟


اخي الفاضل

أعتقد أن المسألة ليست بالصورة التي ذكرت، وحاشا الشيخ ذلك.
السؤال واضح للشيخ، أريد به جزئية واحدة وهي لبس الحذاء فقط، ويعلم الله كثيرا ما نحتاج إلى الحذاء داخل البيت فلا نجد عندنا إلا أحذية نسائنا فنلبسها نقضي حاجتنا فنخلعها.

فهل تقول لنا: إنتهى أمركم أنتم متشبهون ملعونون؟!

أنصف قليلا وأمعن في السؤال كثيرا.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

ليس اعتراضي بارك الله فيكم على لبس الحذاء النسائي

بل على تأصيل القاعدة أن التشبه لا يكون إلا أمام الناس . فلا أظن أن كلام الشيخ متوجه - والله أعلم - وإن كان يجوز أن للمرأة أن تلبس البنطال أمام زوجها لأنه ليس في هذا تشبه بل هو زينة كلبسها للتبان أمامه . لكن القاعدة يرد عليها ما ذكرتُ سابقا والله أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ليس اعتراضي بارك الله فيكم على لبس الحذاء النسائي
> بل على تأصيل القاعدة أن التشبه لا يكون إلا أمام الناس .


أحسنت وبارك الله فيك ونفع آمين

فإن المعلوم أن التشبه عندما أتت النصوص الشرعية بتحريمه لم تحدد هل هو أمام الناس أم لا. وهذا يخالف القاعدة التي ذكرت رعاك الله. وكلام الشرع مقدما على غيره.

لكن أخي الكريم حتى لا نظلم الشيخ رحمه الله فكلامه:



> وعلل ذلك شيخنا أن التشبه المحرم ما يكون فيه ظهور أمام المجتمع لا ما يكون في البيت مستترا .


ليس مراده بإذن الله القاعدة التي ذكرت، إنما كان مراده رحمه الله أن التشبه _ لمن يقول أنه تشبه _ في لبس المرأة البنطال لا يكون محرما إلا إذا كان أمام المجتمع وظهرت به أمام الناس، أما في البيت مستترة إلا على زوجها وأولادها الذين لم يبلغوا الحلم فلا حرج في ذلك ولا يدخل تحت التحريم.
وليس المراد التعميم أبدا. فتنبه

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الشيخ العلامة عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله :
" إذا لبست المرأة البنطلون وفوقه ملابس سابغة فلا تشبه فيه بالرجال ما دامت تلبسه أسفل ملابسها " انتهى من "فتاوى الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي" ص 573 . 

إذن لبسها للبنطال في حد ذاته ليس تشبها إلا إذا أظهرته أمام الناس من غير المحارم، أما أذا كان مخفيا عن الناس فلا يعد كذلك.

----------

